# Mount FreeBSD partitions using FreeSBIE



## ccc (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi,

I cannot mount a FreeBSD 8.2 partition using FreeSBIE:

```
# mount -t ufs /dev/md1 /mnt
mount: /dev/md1: Operation not permitted
```
Is it because of another file system?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2013)

It's probably marked "dirty", you need to fsck(8) it first.


----------



## ccc (Oct 20, 2013)

FreeSBEE is quite old (2007), it should be forgotten. mfsBSD should be used instead.

BTW using mfsBSD I can mount FreeBSD 8.2 partitions without any problems.


----------

